
Free Software Foundation urges Google to kill Flash - monkeygrinder
http://news.techworld.com/applications/3213356/free-software-foundation-urges-google-to-kill-flash/
======
jacquesm
As if flash is just a video codec...

The only people that can kill flash are those that market it, in other words
adobe. The rest of the world can compete with flash, maybe leading to reduced
market share and eventual reduction in to insignificance. But they can't
'kill' it.

------
Roridge
Surely it would be against the Google mantra "Do no evil" for them to actively
engage to kill Flash.

